# Bind9 or 10?

## dE_logics

Or none?

I wondering about learning the DNS server, but unfortunately, as we know, it's ongoing a complete rewrite, and by next year, we should see the finished product.

So what to do in the mean time? Learn BIND9 and wait for all the hard work on learning it to deprecate some day?

Ultimate question I want to ask -- if BIND10 comes out, till how long will BIND9 be supported by ISC?

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> Ultimate question I want to ask -- if BIND10 comes out, till how long will BIND9 be supported by ISC?

 Assuming that BIND10 is a complete rewrite, and as such prone to errors, I would say BIND9 will stay around for some time. How long is hard to say, but I'd say at least as long as BIND10 is not completely stable. 

And for all mayor releases, never trust a .0 release, wait at least for the first patch.

 *Quote:*   

> I wondering about learning the DNS server, but unfortunately, as we know, it's ongoing a complete rewrite, and by next year, we should see the finished product. 

 What do you need it for? If it is only to learn how a DNS Server works, then 'any'  DNS Server is good. If you are looking for a DNS Server for a large environment, then BIND is suited. If you are looking for DNS server for a smaller setup (SOHO, SME) then dnsmasq and djbdns are also available in portage. 

just my .02$

V.

----------

## cach0rr0

++ what Veldrin said

bind10 will not help you learn dns server management any more than bind9 will - so if you have a need for bind, v9 is where id go

if you're open to other suggestions, pdns and pdns-recursor (both from PowerDNS) have been quite pleasant to work with, especially as they can backend to mysql. Dont know how well it scales (though, i do know of a few decent sized companies with decent-sized pdns deployments), but i dont need massive scalability myself

----------

## dE_logics

Thanks for the advice, I already know djbdns, but was wondering about super-advanced capabilities like DNSSEC, dynamic DNS updates etc...

On second though, I think djbdns is good for now, I'll do BIND later.

----------

